# How to Save Money on Frontline



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Frontline comes in 4 different packages based on a dogs weight. I used the maximum weight for each package and divided the amount in each applicator by that:

Up to 22 pounds gets .67 ml per applicator = .03 ml per pound of dog
23 – 44 pounds gets 1.34 ml per applicator = .03 ml per pound of dog
45 – 88 pounds gets 2.68 ml per applicator = .03 ml per pound of dog 
89 – 132 pounds gets 4.02 ml per applicator = .03 ml per pound of dog

So, no matter the size of the dog you use a maximum of .03 ml per pound of dog

*Now comes the saving money part!!!*

First, get a 1 ml syringe from your vet. You will need that to measure out the appropriate amounts to apply to the dog.

Now, figure out how much your dog (or dogs) weigh and multiply that by the number of months you want to use Frontline. Then take that amount and multiply it by the maximum amount of Frontline needed to treat a pound of dog - .03. That gives you the TOTAL amount of Frontline you need to dose your dog(s).

Using my pack as an example, my dogs add up to about 220 pounds. If I want to treat them for 3 months I need 19.8 mls of Frontline = 220 * 3 (months) * .03 (mls per lb).

So, now I need to find out how much TOTAL Frontline is in each package:

Up to 22 pounds 3 month package contains 2.01 mls (.67 ml * 3 applicators) 
23 - 44 pounds 3 month package contains 4.02 mls (1.34 ml * 3 applicators) 
45 - 88 pounds 3 month package contains 8.04 mls (2.68 ml * 3 applicators) 
89 - 132 pounds 3 month package contains 12.06 mls (4.02 ml * 3 applicators) 

I would buy 1 package for 45-88 lb dogs and one package for 89-132 lb dogs.

Using the Dog.com website as a price point, I would be paying *$83* to dose my 7 dogs for 3 months.

If I purchased the packages solely based on the dogs weights I would need:

Three – Up to 22 pound packages ($39 each)
Two – 22 – 44 lb packages ($40 each) 
Two 45 – 88 lb packages ($41 each)

Grand total: *$279*

I would be saving almost *$200!!!*


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We do this with our cats as well. 

My parents have been doing it for years and passed their knowledge down to us kids to save some cash. 

Good post Lauri!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

hmmmm....using frontline around here is like using water, it's been overused so much it's ineffective for many people here. But this would work in theory with any liquid flea med I would think. Might start researching mine. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

Rerun said:


> hmmmm....using frontline around here is like using water, it's been overused so much it's ineffective for many people here. But this would work in theory with any liquid flea med I would think. Might start researching mine. Thanks for the idea!



Same here. We do the same thing with Comfortis, though and it works well. One xtra large pill takes care of 4 dachshunds. I can split one between my Border Collie and Lab mix too. Definitely saves money!

For HW prevention, we use straight Ivermectin. Heartgard is becoming less reliable lately.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I use Ivermectin as well.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Apparently I am hearing that Frontline's patent ran out so the formula is open to use. Wal-mart now carries an exact formula called PetArmor Plus for 1/4 the price. I am going to try it, the ticks are awful up here this year!


Walmart.com: PetArmor Plus Flea & Tick Protection For Dogs 44-88 Pounds, 3-month supply: Dogs


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.luvmypetssupplystore.com...Plus-for-Dogs-23-44-lbs-3-Month-Supply/1.htmlhttp://www.luvmypetssupplystore.com


try this website. we have been using it for years. Same principle as above. The kit comes with everything you need, and you can just order refills and save even more.


----------

